# Boxer Dog



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

*My little dawgy.









*


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

Taxemic said:


> *My little dawgy.*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 


Awwww omg cutness! 

heres my lovley :flrt:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

That's well cool. Is it a she and is she single?


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

Taxemic said:


> That's well cool. Is it a she and is she single?


 
unfortunatly he is a he :O

hes single thoo 
neerly 9 soo i doubt hell wana get into dating now 
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Im in love :flrt: Im hoping to get a boy next yr.


----------



## tish5566 (Apr 18, 2008)

If this is a Boxer thread then here's mine
Jake








Jasmine


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

They are cute :flrt:Jakes a good looking dog.


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

It wasn't a boxer thread but everyones more than welcome to make it one. I like the white one. Are they prone to blindness?


----------



## tish5566 (Apr 18, 2008)

No there is no differance what so ever except the colour.
Unfortunatly breeders used to think they were rejects and so used to 
cull them,now they advertise themas rare so up the price.
But regardleswhat i say i will be corrected by someone'.They do need a little sun block on in rearly hot sun though just to protect their pink bits.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gorgeous dogs. Deafness in white dogs is more common than blindness the same as white cats


----------



## tish5566 (Apr 18, 2008)

I will actually agree with that one...that did slip my mind!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Taxemic said:


> *My little dawgy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Man that's a face only a mother could love. Bless.Looks very much like 'Tosca' my first ever boxer who was also a plain faced dark brindle. I love them but am too old and slow to live happily with the breed now.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

tish5566 said:


> If this is a Boxer thread then here's mine
> Jake
> 
> 
> ...


 Are those rolls of fat on Jake? I see an awful lot of really fat boxers about. I don't think people realise just how much exersize they need when they decide to get one. An on lead walk around the block a couple of times a day just isn't enough.
Must try to look through my albums for some photos of my boxers from when I used to show in the 1980's, and see if I can get the scanner to work.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Taxemic said:


> It wasn't a boxer thread but everyones more than welcome to make it one. I like the white one. Are they prone to blindness?


 deafness. All white animals have a gene which makes them prone to deafness. White boxers are considered mismarks and a high percentage are indeed deaf. When I was breeding I would cull any white pups which were born because of the deafness. It makes a dog nigh on impossible to train and they usually end up in rescue. Far better to cull before they are 24 hours old.


----------



## TheOne23 (Dec 1, 2007)

> deafness. All white animals have a gene which makes them prone to deafness. White boxers are considered mismarks and a high percentage are indeed deaf. When I was breeding I would cull any white pups which were born because of the deafness. It makes a dog nigh on impossible to train and they usually end up in rescue. Far better to cull before they are 24 hours old.


So you like to play god? Make you feel good does it? :bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

TheOne23 said:


> So you like to play god? Make you feel good does it? :bash:


:bash::bash::bash:

pot kettle springs to mind 

aint you wanting to play god in studding out your boy and bring more pups to find homes for into the world ???


yeah they are slightly different things but still.........what a breeder chooses to do with their pups is totally up to them an there is nothing anyone can do about 

there is far worse than things like that go on in the world of dog breeding


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> deafness. All white animals have a gene which makes them prone to deafness. White boxers are considered mismarks and a high percentage are indeed deaf. When I was breeding I would cull any white pups which were born because of the deafness. It makes a dog nigh on impossible to train and they usually end up in rescue. Far better to cull before they are 24 hours old.


Wouldn't it be better off testing for deafness rather than culling? Im no dog breeder but im sure dogs can be tested for deafness before 24 hours have passed by doing your own auditory awareness test.


----------



## tish5566 (Apr 18, 2008)

I knew it wouldn't be long before you got here Fenwoman!!!!!
No it's not fat!he is lean and fit,it's the way he is laying and turning his head.
For gods sake sod off and give people a break,go and concentrate on breeding your little crossbreeds.


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Man that's a face only a mother could love. Bless.Looks very much like 'Tosca' my first ever boxer who was also a plain faced dark brindle. I love them but am too old and slow to live happily with the breed now.


In my experience people either think Boxers look beautiful or ugly, there's no middle ground. I think they look lovely. :2thumb:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> deafness. All white animals have a gene which makes them prone to deafness. White boxers are considered mismarks and a high percentage are indeed deaf. When I was breeding I would cull any white pups which were born because of the deafness. It makes a dog nigh on impossible to train and they usually end up in rescue. Far better to cull before they are 24 hours old.


You're a puppy murderer but you think cages are cruel???


----------



## tish5566 (Apr 18, 2008)

If you murdered them before they were 24 hours old,how did you know if they were deaf or not????


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Seems a bit mean... Just because a dog is deaf doesn't mean they wont have a good life!!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> deafness. All white animals have a gene which makes them prone to deafness. White boxers are considered mismarks and a high percentage are indeed deaf. When I was breeding I would cull any white pups which were born because of the deafness. It makes a dog nigh on impossible to train and they usually end up in rescue. Far better to cull before they are 24 hours old.


 
if u knew all ur breeding lines that well why were u breeding dogs that could possibly carry the white gene, if u breed dogs that would not carry the white gene then u wouldnt have to kill any. there are many easy ways to train a deaf dog which they get used to like normal comands, if the dog is born deaf it knows know different and picks up comands/hand signals and face expersions etc very quickly.

what would u do with a deaf baby?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My deaf white cat Boo actually comes to hand signals and it is very obvious he enjoys his life although it would be dangerous for him to roam(we have an enclosed garden)I have friends who have now had 3 white boxers and none of them have been deaf


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> My deaf white cat Boo actually comes to hand signals and it is very obvious he enjoys his life although it would be dangerous for him to roam(we have an enclosed garden)I have friends who have now had 3 white boxers and none of them have been deaf


our cat is not deaf but we wouldnt let it out the house anyway iv seen to many cats attacked, ripped up n run over, plus there is that many strays round us he would probably get beaten up by a big male, did that lady get homes for her kittens i got no answer??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Not sure as she never rang me back, these people ask for help then disappear it does my head in:bash:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Not sure as she never rang me back, these people ask for help then disappear it does my head in:bash:


never mind at least u did ur bit to help


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I've had boxers all my life. I really miss having a dog  

Some gorgeous pups you've all got :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Wouldn't it be better off testing for deafness rather than culling? Im no dog breeder but im sure dogs can be tested for deafness before 24 hours have passed by doing your own auditory awareness test.


 You cannot do any tests for deafness. The pups get hearing tested when they are able to hear. Not sure of the percentages of deafness in white boxers but I would rather cull the mismarked ones at less than 24 hours old, humanely (the vet put them to sleep) than keep them for 2 weeks, find out they are all deaf and then have to figure out what will be best in the long term for them. Nobody would want a deaf dog, so the options would be to pts at 2 weeks old when they are starting to play, eyes open, mother knows them etc, keep them and try to cope with the problems myself, or cull at 24 hours or less. I chose the latter. Sadly, everyone wants a perfect puppy and it was in the pups own best interests to do so.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> My deaf white cat Boo actually comes to hand signals and it is very obvious he enjoys his life although it would be dangerous for him to roam(we have an enclosed garden)I have friends who have now had 3 white boxers and none of them have been deaf


Would she have bought them if any of them had been deaf?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

tish5566 said:


> If you murdered them before they were 24 hours old,how did you know if they were deaf or not????


Murdered? Hmm I take it you don't drink milk because of all the bull calves which get shot at 24 hours old? Or eat meat because it means that chickens, cows , pigs and sheep were murdered?
That's the whole point, I didn't know if they were deaf, nor would I until they were 2 weeks old. Do you think it's better for them to live for 2 weeks and then get put to sleep? Or what? Keep them all because nobody wants deaf puppies as it's virtually impossible to train them? Or what? What would you do? Think hard before you reply. I am compassionate, not sentimental. The sad fact is that in some litters you get one or more white pups with a good chance of them being deaf. What should the breeder do with a deaf pup? Personally I think it's cruel to let the mother dog nurse a pup for 2 weeks and then put it to sleep just as it starts playing, walking and eating solid food rather than 24 hours or less when they know nothing.
Being sentimental and emotional about things can often cause more suffering in the long term.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> if u knew all ur breeding lines that well why were u breeding dogs that could possibly carry the white gene, if u breed dogs that would not carry the white gene then u wouldnt have to kill any. there are many easy ways to train a deaf dog which they get used to like normal comands, if the dog is born deaf it knows know different and picks up comands/hand signals and face expersions etc very quickly.
> 
> what would u do with a deaf baby?


 You obviously know nothing about breeding boxers (or any other breed where all white pups might be born). Nobody knows when they'll happen. Breeding for flashy dogs with long white socks, white blaze etc means that there is a chance of getting one or more white pups in the litter. There are no 'easy' ways to train a deaf dog. It is very very difficult to train them which is why they usually end up in rescues or with behavioural problems. For instance, tell me what easy way there is to train it to come when called?
So you have no idea about breeding boxers and no idea how to train a dog. I'd be very interested to hear how you would get a deaf dog to come when you called it.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> My deaf white cat Boo actually comes to hand signals and it is very obvious he enjoys his life although it would be dangerous for him to roam(we have an enclosed garden)I have friends who have now had 3 white boxers and none of them have been deaf


Imagine if they had been deaf though. Given that they are a very active breed which needs off lead running to be healthy. Where would you allow it to run off lead knowing that there is no way you could call it back or get it to stop in case of danger? Having bred a breed which might have had deaf pups I thought long and hard about it before I came to the decision that the only responsible and compassionate thing to do was euthanase right away rather than risk the dog ending up in rescue, or given away because it was untrainable, or even stuck with it because as I keep saying, who phones a breeder and asks "do you have any deaf puppies for sale please"?


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> You obviously know nothing about breeding boxers (or any other breed where all white pups might be born). Nobody knows when they'll happen. Breeding for flashy dogs with long white socks, white blaze etc means that there is a chance of getting one or more white pups in the litter. There are no 'easy' ways to train a deaf dog. It is very very difficult to train them which is why they usually end up in rescues or with behavioural problems. For instance, tell me what easy way there is to train it to come when called?
> So you have no idea about breeding boxers and no idea how to train a dog. I'd be very interested to hear how you would get a deaf dog to come when you called it.


no i have never breed boxers but a dear friend of mind did u should have known who she was if u know so much about boxers she was called margret maskel (R.I.P) she was one of the top breeders n showers n not once did she breed any white boxers, but if she had of done she had a heart so would not have killed them. 

do u not know that dogs count there pups n they know how many they have had, we have breed german spitz n they count there pups every time they came back from doing there toilet they counted them to make sure they were all still there. 

we never let our dogs off the lead as my mums garden is that big she dosnt need to, and anyone with a smaller garden that did have a deaf dog that is what extention leads are for, but these arnt nessary if they are trained correctly, have u not heard of extention leads??. if u read my post properly iv already said ways it can be done, im sure u will find lots of ways to train a deaf dog its simple google it so i dont have to waste anymore of my time explaining things to u simply, u dont seem to do anythin else than sit in front of ur computer so im sure u know how to do it. 

it is not hard work to train a deaf dog like i said before facial expressions and hand signals etc but it may not work for u as a dog would understand when someone only has one expression that of sucking on wasps. have u never watched telly when they train peoples dogs and on may occasions they train deaf ones, but i suppose they are professional trainers thats why they are on telly n not just sat behind the safety of there computer, like some! 

what alot of explaining u have had to do, at least it has kept u busy, hope u have had fun.

still havnt answered my question what would u do with a deaf baby, or would that be too much hard work to.

iv been showing n training dogs since the age of 4, also do agility now and again so no suppose i dont know how to train a dog. u dont breed n show boxers any more do u, wonder why.......... :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fenny, my friend took on these Boxers not caring if they were deaf or not.She would have put in the hours to do it though. As much as I respect you I dont agree with you on this occasion hun. Each to there own I suppose


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> no i have never breed boxers but a dear friend of mind did u should have known who she was if u know so much about boxers she was called margret maskel (R.I.P) she was one of the top breeders n showers n not once did she breed any white boxers, but if she had of done she had a heart so would not have killed them.


 Why should I know every single boxer breeder in the country? I also showed standard poodles to championship level but didn't know every single breeder in the country. I have heard of the Sundawn kennels which prefix was owned by Ms Maskel but only heard of. I had no Sundawn in my breeding, nor do I recall any of her dogs.



> do u not know that dogs count there pups n they know how many they have had, we have breed german spitz n they count there pups every time they came back from doing there toilet they counted them to make sure they were all still there.


 you'd better tell scientists then as it has been discovered that they cannot count their pups above 2. They may know all of the pups once they start getting grown but to remove pups immediately is no more traumatic that removing a stillborn one. She forgets it and gets on with the live pups and tending to them immediately after the birth.
I would also say that you were not privy to all Ms Maskels breeding however much you knew her. Given your attitude over white pups I would imagine that she would simply remove them and not say anything to you. This is borne out by you stating that she never ever had a white pup born which would make her unique among boxer breeders.
There is all white in her breeding. Check out this advert' for whiote boxer pups from Sundawn lines.
http://www.local.thesun.co.uk/view/6-Beautiful-Boxer-Puppies-For-Sale!!!/984064649/liverpool/



> we never let our dogs off the lead as my mums garden is that big she dosnt need to, and anyone with a smaller garden that did have a deaf dog that is what extention leads are for, but these arnt nessary if they are trained correctly, have u not heard of extention leads??.


Unless your mother has acreage, there is no way an adult boxer can run flat out at full speed for several minutes which is what they need to stay lean and fit.
I would love yto see you doing the 3 minute mile to properly exersize a boxer on an extention lead.



> if u read my post properly iv already said ways it can be done, im sure u will find lots of ways to train a deaf dog its simple google it so i dont have to waste anymore of my time explaining things to u simply, u dont seem to do anythin else than sit in front of ur computer so im sure u know how to do it.


 The thing is, I have read your posts in great detail. All I see are sentimental suppositions and claims with no substance by someone who isn't sensible or compassionate.You would keep pups with little chance of having a proper healthy and happy life forever in one home just because it makes you uncomfortable to be sensible about it and realise that they are nigh on impossible to home and end up often being pts after having some kind of life with people who simply cannot control them. There is no need to tell me to google how to train a deaf dog. I have been in dogs for around 30 years, breeding, showing, grooming and latterly doing rescue. I know how hard they are to train. 
As to how long I am sitting at my PC. I shouldn't worry your head about it. I manage my time, work to a routine to enable me to have time for myself. I don't imigine that you would be up until it gets dark seeing to animals, haying up, watering and milking by lamplight then after doing the mornings rounds of feeding, watering, milking, cleaning out, organising dogs, doing housework and then offloading the hay trailer of the 20 bales I went to fetch last night after I'd done all my jobs. So what if I know have 3 or 4 hours spare to with as I please. I may bake some cakes, organise one of the freezers, knit, read a book or sit here. My time belongs to me and as long as I've got through the chores who cares?
You seem to be speaking from a position where mummy does all the chores and you have no responsibilities at all.



> it is not hard work to train a deaf dog like i said before facial expressions and hand signals etc


 again you are making an empty comment based on nothing more than what you think might be true.
So, how do you get the dog to look at you and understand what the hand signal means?
Having obedience trained dogs and worked for a top obedience judge up in Yorkshire (Mrs Cassells) who demonstrated to me how to train for distance obedience using hand signals, which I still use. (So handy to use the signal for 'sit' or 'down' if you are talking to someone, instead of having to break the conversation off)



> but it may not work for u as a dog would understand when someone only has one expression that of sucking on wasps.


 and since you have never met me in the flesh, how do you know what my expression is? Again, empty supposition and making an attempt to be personally insulting because you don't like losing an argument. How immature.



> have u never watched telly when they train peoples dogs and on may occasions they train deaf ones,


 No, not on 'many' occasions no. I think I watched one dog borstal where there was a deaf bully and saw clearly that the method of recall was very difficult indeed with limited success. That was one dog, by one owner who cared enough to try. Many more give up in dispair and the dog is outed or put down as being 'untrainable'.



> but i suppose they are professional trainers thats why they are on telly n not just sat behind the safety of there computer, like some!


 you really are obsessed by how much time I spend on my PC aren't you? Have you nothing better to do in life ?



> what alot of explaining u have had to do, at least it has kept u busy, hope u have had fun


oh, immense fun <sarcasm>



> still havnt answered my question what would u do with a deaf baby, or would that be too much hard work to.


errr, are you talking about a human baby? Since when have humans and dogs been on a par? What have human babies got to do with dogs? We don't neuter human babies or cut off their fingers or chop bits off them at 2 days old with no anaesthetic either do we? Nor can a doctor put to sleep a human who is in agony with terminal cancer.
Dogs are not humans.



> iv been showing n training dogs since the age of 4, also do agility now and again so no suppose i dont know how to train a dog. u dont breed n show boxers any more do u, wonder why.......... :whistling2:


So you have been showing? Interesting. What breed. What affix do you have? What shows have you attended lately?
I don't breed and show boxers any more because I now concentrate on helping unfortunate dogs, running an advice line, helping to spay and castrate dogs for those on a low income and fostering and rescue. Leaves little time for showing dogs. I show chickens though. Does that count?
Oh, and since I did you the courtesy of answering the questions you asked of me, I would be most obliged if you could answer the ones I asked you.
Do you drink milk or have dairy produce in any form, knowing that bull calves get shot when they are 24 hours old because dairy bull calves are no good to rear for meat and are notoriously dangerous when they reach adulthood.
Do you not eat meat at all knowing that animals have had to be 'murdered' to provide what goes on your plate?
Do you eat indian takeaways knowing that the meat is all Halal, where animals get their throats slit while they are fully concious while some old bloke says prayers over them? Do you ever eat chickens, eggs, ready meals containing poultry or eggs, or KFC, knowing the misery which millions of chickens have to live in to produce it for you?
Because if the answer to any of the above is "yes", then you my dear are a hypocrite, since I know and most other enlightened people know, the misery which is factory farming, yet you still partake and have the cheek to call me a murderer because I take responsibility to ensure that the occasional white pup gets put to sleep before it is properly aware that it is alive, rather than risk it living a horrible life, untrained and misunderstood.
I ask again too.
Would you phone a breeder and ask "hi, I'm trying to buy a deaf puppy, do you have any available".
So do me the courtesy of answering my questions since I did yours.


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Why should I know every single boxer breeder in the country? I also showed standard poodles to championship level but didn't know every single breeder in the country. I have heard of the Sundawn kennels which prefix was owned by Ms Maskel but only heard of. I had no Sundawn in my breeding, nor do I recall any of her dogs.
> 
> 
> you'd better tell scientists then as it has been discovered that they cannot count their pups above 2. They may know all of the pups once they start getting grown but to remove pups immediately is no more traumatic that removing a stillborn one. She forgets it and gets on with the live pups and tending to them immediately after the birth.
> ...


oh what a sad life u have, that must be one fat a:censor: with all that time sat on ur computer, sorry have no time for idiots that think they know it all but know nothing. 

i dont bother reading rubbish so havnt took any noice of ur reply, so SORRY, it would have took so long for u to write as well. never mind!!

must of really hit a nerve with all that, shame ur such a bitter old women. 

got to get my dogs ready for a show and see to my mums rare breed hens, plus other things, cant play any more, as i have a life :Na_Na_Na_Na:

opps didnt realise i was on my partners, no chance of u making that mistake tho is there.

sorry to however made this nice thread, it has been ruined by one nasty old woman ie FENNY


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> oh what a sad life u have, that must be one fat a:censor: with all that time sat on ur computer, sorry have no time for idiots that think they know it all but know nothing.
> 
> i dont bother reading rubbish so havnt took any noice of ur reply, so SORRY, it would have took so long for u to write as well. never mind!!
> 
> ...



Wrong account? [edit to add] Ahh u edited it, thought that didn't make sense :lol2:

Can we stop flinging insults at one another please, this was a thread started by someone to show off their pride & joy. And it's been hijacked and turned into a slanging match.

Can we not just accept that people do things differently? Whilst I don't agree with Fenwoman on culling white pups, I can equally see her points as to why she felt that was the right thing to do.

Anyways back on topic. Lovely boxer Taxemic and the others who have shown them. I must confess I remember boxers looking alot different to most of the ones I see around at the park these days. Most of them don't appear to be fat either, they just seem larger and more heavily set. Wasn't sure if the breed standard had changed to be honest. Something I was curious about.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> Wrong account? [edit to add] Ahh u edited it, thought that didn't make sense :lol2:
> 
> Can we stop flinging insults at one another please, this was a thread started by someone to show off their pride & joy. And it's been hijacked and turned into a slanging match.
> 
> ...


 
why dont that make sence i sent the reply realised i wasnt on mine n wrote the end two sentences rather than copying login off to log in? 

yes it is a nice thread ruined by someone, i have already stated that, that is why i will not be replying again to fenwomans silly arguement, if she wants to contact me she can PM me.

i think all the boxers are gorgeouse and its nice people have put there pics up, and none to me look over weight they all look happy, healthy and well cared for, and i think white boxers are stunning looking dogs shame they are not accepted in shows.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> why dont that make sence i sent the reply realised i wasnt on mine n wrote the end two sentences rather than copying login off to log in?
> 
> yes it is a nice thread ruined by someone, i have already stated that, that is why i will not be replying again to fenwomans silly arguement, if she wants to contact me she can PM me.
> 
> i think all the boxers are gorgeouse and its nice people have put there pics up, and none to me look over weight they all look happy, healthy and well cared for, and i think white boxers are stunning looking dogs shame they are not accepted in shows.



You edited your post whilst I was in the middle of posting/replying. Before I posted, your reply to fenwoman hadn't said u were on his account, or about the thread being ruined. Hence why I asked if it was you, after you mentioned seeing your mums rare breed hens.

All it said originally was



Dirtydozen said:


> oh what a sad life u have, that must be one fat a:censor: with all that time sat on ur computer, sorry have no time for idiots that think they know it all but know nothing.
> 
> i dont bother reading rubbish so havnt took any noice of ur reply, so SORRY, it would have took so long for u to write as well. never mind!!
> 
> ...


Couldn't be bothered re-writing all my post, after I read the edited version so left it as it was. Nor did I say any of the dogs on this thread looked overweight. Was just commenting that compared to the boxer dog I was used to seeing years ago on the whole the ones I see out and about look quite a bit different. Their whole body shape is different.


----------



## TheOne23 (Dec 1, 2007)

FENNY sabotaged my thread too on a Boxer breeding thread wich I had no choice but to close because of her. I've also heard she thrives on doing this to make her little life more fulfilling. In forums she feels safe so she thinks that gives her the right to hijack threads she needs a good lesson in manners.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Dirtydozen said:


> oh what a sad life u have, that must be one fat a:censor: with all that time sat on ur computer, sorry have no time for idiots that think they know it all but know nothing.
> 
> i dont bother reading rubbish so havnt took any noice of ur reply, so SORRY, it would have took so long for u to write as well. never mind!!
> 
> ...


 Odd that. You don't bother reading the post you replied to? So why reply?
Not at all bitter. I'm one of the nicest people I know:lol2:
You are starting to worry me. Not only obsessed with the amount of time I spend online, but also the size of the 'derrier' on my slim 8 stone frame.
What rare breed fowl does your mother have? I might well know her as there aren't too many rare breed fowl about so I might just know her.
I notice also that you decided not to answer any of the questions I asked you twice which was a bit mean really seeing as how I responded to every one you put to me. Why is that? Is it because you do indeed eat KFC, battery eggs and chicken and drink milk, regardless of the cruelty involved but just didn't want to actually say so for fear you would look like a hypocrite?
Feel free to answer them at any point. Come on, don't be shy.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

TheOne23 said:


> FENNY sabotaged my thread too on a Boxer breeding thread wich I had no choice but to close because of her. I've also heard she thrives on doing this to make her little life more fulfilling. In forums she feels safe so she thinks that gives her the right to hijack threads she needs a good lesson in manners.


 Let me please make something clear here. I have not sabotaged anything. This is an open foprum. Someone makes a post and anyone can post a reply. If I post a reply, and someone else decides to start a slanging match, ask me to answer questions which may be off topic but which I, out of politeness, asnwer. And if those people then start to throw insults about, make accusations and start name calling. Who is sabotaging what?
It was a thread about boxers, I used to breed and show, responded as such, posted a photo and then get accused of sabotaging purely because a sentimentalist didn't like my post.
Might I respecfully suggest that if people have tunnel vision, or don't want people to repond to a post for fear that they might say something contraversial or something which they don't agree with; that they had best not start a thread or star a forum for themselves and only allow people to join who share the same opinion as they do. A sort of mutual appreciation society.Perhaps that would be best.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

TheOne23 said:


> FENNY sabotaged my thread too on a Boxer breeding thread wich I had no choice but to close because of her. I've also heard she thrives on doing this to make her little life more fulfilling. In forums she feels safe so she thinks that gives her the right to hijack threads she needs a good lesson in manners.



In future if a sales thread gets hijacked all you need to do is report the thread and request that a mod cleans it up as it's gone off topic. No comments are supposed to be made in the sales threads themselves unless interested in whatever is for sale. I've done this for a few threads and they're not closed just cleaned up.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Fenny, my friend took on these Boxers not caring if they were deaf or not.She would have put in the hours to do it though. As much as I respect you I dont agree with you on this occasion hun. Each to there own I suppose


 I don't have a problem with anyone disagreeing with me shell, you know that. Heck if everyone agreed with everyone else, the world would be a grim place. My point was that I do not know of one single person, who would phone a breeder and ask if they had any deaf puppies for sale.The problem re white dogs and deafness isn't unique to boxers as I'm sure you know. Nor indeed specific to dogs as a species. However unpleasant it is to think about it, the fact remains that there is quite a high percentage of all white animals being deaf.
What to do as a breeder? It's a matter for one's own concience. Given that I have been involved in rescue for a lot of years, even when I was breeding and showing dogs, I came to the decision to euthanase pure white boxer pups if any were born, for their sake, not mine. The pups could easily have still been sold for good money, but money was never a primary concern. Just as I would not have bred from any of my adults had their heart testing showed anything untowards or their hip scores been higher than a total of 18. I believed and still believe that I was being a caring, honest, ethical and responsible breeder.
I have no problems with people disagreeing with me. I do have a problem with petty mudslinging and personal insults because someone doesn't like my opinion. That is simply peurile. Not that you have ever done the latter shell and I respect you for that at least.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> You edited your post whilst I was in the middle of posting/replying. Before I posted, your reply to fenwoman hadn't said u were on his account, or about the thread being ruined. Hence why I asked if it was you, after you mentioned seeing your mums rare breed hens.
> 
> All it said originally was
> 
> ...


no im not saying u said any of the dogs looked over weight, it was nice what u said about peoples pets, but fenwoman said that one looked over weight, on a previous post on this thread, that is why i mentioned it, IMO it was a very rude comment by fenwoman and there was no need to comment in this way about someones much loved pet, that they are proud of n wanted others to see.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Odd that. You don't bother reading the post you replied to? So why reply?
> Not at all bitter. I'm one of the nicest people I know:lol2:
> You are starting to worry me. Not only obsessed with the amount of time I spend online, but also the size of the 'derrier' on my slim 8 stone frame.
> What rare breed fowl does your mother have? I might well know her as there aren't too many rare breed fowl about so I might just know her.
> ...


u really r stupid pm me if u want a :censor: n il give u one, i dont argue behind a computer so il pm u back my no. n then u can know what ever u want. 

STOP messing up this thread n PM me n ring me


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Mad ass thread a gwan. Only posted a pic of my dog to show the pretty girl. :flrt:

Who knew it'd turn into full blown warfare. I get some grenades to secs.

:war:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> Wrong account? [edit to add] Ahh u edited it, thought that didn't make sense :lol2:
> 
> Can we stop flinging insults at one another please, this was a thread started by someone to show off their pride & joy. And it's been hijacked and turned into a slanging match.
> 
> ...


 I don't think the breed standard has changed as such. Within the breed may be different types of dog, still all adhering to the standard. When I had the breed in the 1980's, a lot of American imports started to come into the country, not only boxers but my other breed (standard poodles) plus dobermans. I notice the boxers particularly, which came from America, where much smaller and daintier. Since I had grown up in Germany where the breed originated, this bothered me as I was used to the boxer being a solidly built dog, well able to do a guarding job.It was almost like 2 different breeds, one the big square dog and the imports dainty ones. Of course, the same people who'd paid lots of money to import these dogs and pay for quarantine fees etc, were also championship show judges. If they wanted to get as many stud fees as they could, they had to promote these imports, so started to put up the smaller daintier dogs. When this started happening I stopped showing the breed. I loved the Biloran dogs as they were what I thought the breed should look like. Large, perfectly proportioned and elegant dogs.
My dogs were exersized hard. I'd ride the pony out along the riverbank for a good 5-7 miles with all the dogs running along with us.
I can remember clearly at one show, a judge went over my 'Tosca', looked at her thighs and asked what the 'bumps' were. I couldn't understand what she was looking at so I asked her to point at the 'bumps'. She did so and asked if they were bites or stings, to which I looked at her in utter amazement and told her they were muscles.
She was used to seeing dogs who spent most of their life in a kennel and run or a quick half hour or so in the exersize paddock and not dogs which ran like the wind for miles every day.
It was that plus the dogs getting smaller which made me stop showing.


----------



## TheOne23 (Dec 1, 2007)

> In future if a sales thread gets hijacked all you need to do is report the thread and request that a mod cleans it up as it's gone off topic. No comments are supposed to be made in the sales threads themselves unless interested in whatever is for sale. I've done this for a few threads and they're not closed just cleaned up.


Bit late now but thanks for the info. I may just create the same thread again but affraid a certain someone may throw nasty judgments at my one in a billion dog! you know who you are love!


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Those who shout loudest have the most to hide. .........dog breeders and ex dog breeders seem to shout very loud on this forum. i wonder why, guilt maybe:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh for gods sake why do all these threads have to end up in being personal and having digs 


everyone has a different opinion to other gawd if they didnt then the world would be boring 

No people dont have to agree with someones opinion but for god sakes have some respect 


i dont agree with culling pups BUT i havnt called anyone a puppy murderer or killer because at the end of the day all people do things in life differently !!!

If you dont agree then fair enough by why turn it into a biatchy slanging match


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Why cant people just discuss things in an adult manner. Everyone has a different opinion. I dont agree with destroying white pups just as I dont agree with live feeding, doesnt mean I have to have a slanging match with everyone and start childish name calling. Why dont we all just keep our opinions to ourselves and then we can all live in our own little worlds were nothing upsets anybody. Grow up and take other people opinions on the chin like the adults we are meant to be


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Oh for gods sake why do all these threads have to end up in being personal and having digs
> 
> 
> everyone has a different opinion to other gawd if they didnt then the world would be boring
> ...


Cuz then it'd be boring???


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

i know two very white and very undeaf boxers, who were allowed to live by their very nice and very reputable breeders,i also know a very deaf dalmation and a very deaf boxer who live very happy lives with owners who have gone out of their way to make sure they have learned by sign language to respond to them, in fact the deaf dogs are more in tune with the owners than the hearing dogs they have............this is a live and let live society , and any dog wether it be too spotty , not spotty enough, ridgeless, or deaf, should be given the chance to live, and be happy. when our old dogs go deaf do we automatically have them culled, NO we dont , we work around it.........obviously breeders cannot afford sentiment to guide them coz heaven forbid that someone finds out that their precious soo highly bred show dogs produced a white, or deaf puppy, or a ridgeless ridgeback of a deaf spotless dalmation. its all about prestige and reputation,and money and any breeder who culls,murders,destroys,euthanases,puts to sleep a puppy just bcause its white, deaf, ridgeless or too spotty or not spotty enough is not worth a toss in todays society........... but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Taxemic said:


> Cuz then it'd be boring???


 
LOL stop stirring it you :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

All I wanted to do was impress with my little dawgy. What have I done?


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL stop stirring it you :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Sorry. I like you.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Taxemic said:


> All I wanted to do was impress with my little dawgy. What have I done?


 
started a world war :lol2:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Why cant people just discuss things in an adult manner. Everyone has a different opinion. I dont agree with destroying white pups just as I dont agree with live feeding, doesnt mean I have to have a slanging match with everyone and start childish name calling. Why dont we all just keep our opinions to ourselves and then we can all live in our own little worlds were nothing upsets anybody. Grow up and take other people opinions on the chin like the adults we are meant to be


 excuse me . ......... just recently YOU called me a saddo with little man syndrome because i voiced an opinion........:whistling2: i,m so pleased threatening to report you worked..........


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Taxemic said:


> Sorry. I like you.


 
Hee hee i try to be nice most the time :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

denny2 said:


> excuse me . ......... just recently YOU called me a saddo with little man syndrome because i voiced an opinion........:whistling2: i,m so pleased threatening to report you worked..........


weeeeeeeeeeee i can get away with lil woman syndrom cos me is only 4ft 10":no1::lol2:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

denny2 said:


> excuse me . ......... just recently YOU called me a saddo with little man syndrome because i voiced an opinion........:whistling2: i,m so pleased threatening to report you worked..........


What? This is MAD! :blahblah:

Sorry, as it's going off thought I'd just stir the mixture up a little.


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Hee hee i try to be nice most the time :lol2:


I wanna see a pic. Post a pic on that rating thread!


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Some ones just put a dog cage up for sale in essex!


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Que Fenwoman...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Taxemic said:


> I wanna see a pic. Post a pic on that rating thread!


Nooooooooooo im scarey looking :lol2:

i only have pics on my face book lol plus im not posting to be rated cos i know i wont get rated lol


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Nooooooooooo im scarey looking :lol2:
> 
> i only have pics on my face book lol plus im not posting to be rated cos i know i wont get rated lol


Awww. Post me link to your facebook?


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Taxemic said:


> Some ones just put a dog cage up for sale in essex!


Me did 

**looks for relevance**


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Taxemic said:


> Some ones just put a dog cage up for sale in essex!


Im after some small dog crates OMG they are like £50 at pets at home :bash:

need them for the skunkies


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Sid.lola said:


> Me did
> 
> **looks for relevance**


what size is it lola and how much ?


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> Me did
> 
> **looks for relevance**


Fenwoman gonna hunt you down girl.

:war:

Sounds like a comic book villan -FENWOMAN!


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> what size is it lola and how much ?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-classifieds/202804-large-dog-cage-essex.html

It's not the biggest one but the next one down.


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

EmJ? Link to facebook. Cheeky monkey.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Taxemic said:


> All I wanted to do was impress with my little dawgy. What have I done?


and you have...... dont worry all threads end up as a personal slanging match , coz some are ignorant, tactless,know alls .........shame tho......but of course thats just my opinion.........


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Taxemic said:


> Fenwoman gonna hunt you down girl.
> 
> :war:
> 
> Sounds like a comic book villan -FENWOMAN!


I'm gonna have to look at the last couple of pages. I only read about two pages after I first posted so I might be a while...


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

denny2 said:


> and you have...... dont worry all threads end up as a personal slanging match , coz some are ignorant, tactless,know alls .........shame tho......but of course thats just my opinion.........


Haha 

whip2


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> I'm gonna have to look at the last couple of pages. I only read about two pages after I first posted so I might be a while...


No it's alright it's not in this thread but she hates cages. Also hates anyone and anything they say by the looks of things.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Sid.lola said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-classifieds/202804-large-dog-cage-essex.html
> 
> It's not the biggest one but the next one down.


 
darn it i would have had it but your miles away :devil:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Taxemic said:


> No it's alright it's not in this thread but she hates cages. Also hates anyone and anything they say by the looks of things.


 she cant bare anyone to have an opinion , unless its hers of course , rammed so nastily down our throats........bet she,s terrified of bonfire night........but of course thats just my opinion...........and we shoudlnt really mock the afflicted...lol. seriously tho. oh sod that .she deserves a good slating.


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

denny2 said:


> she cant bare anyone to have an opinion , unless its hers of course , rammed so nastily down our throats........bet she,s terrified of bonfire night........but of course thats just my opinion...........and we shoudlnt really mock the afflicted...lol. seriously tho. oh sod that .she deserves a good slating.


:blowup:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

denny2 said:


> she cant bare anyone to have an opinion , unless its hers of course , rammed so nastily down our throats........bet she,s terrified of bonfire night........but of course thats just my opinion...........and we shoudlnt really mock the afflicted...lol. seriously tho. oh sod that .she deserves a good slating.


 
But there are more people than you think like that on here too denny 


at the end of the day everyone is gonna disagree with something at some point 

reason i put my rant was because it always seems to get personal 

we are all here for the same reason we love our pets :flrt:

right im off for tea now cos im starrrrrrrving :lol2:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Im after some small dog crates OMG they are like £50 at pets at home :bash:
> 
> need them for the skunkies


This one is from pets at home but not enough for skunks. Go on the link in my thread though cos they're reduced at the moment!



Taxemic said:


> No it's alright it's not in this thread but she hates cages. Also hates anyone and anything they say by the looks of things.


I saw this AFTER I read through the rubbish. Not my cage anyway so I give not a toss.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

denny2 said:


> excuse me . ......... just recently YOU called me a saddo with little man syndrome because i voiced an opinion........:whistling2: i,m so pleased threatening to report you worked..........


 I wodnered when you would pop up Denny. I respect your opinion but don't agree with it. Now do I agree with running to tell a moderator every time someone says something you don't like. It seems to be fine for you to be rude and insulting, but if anyone dares to reciprocate, you go squealing to 'tell teacher'. You seem to get some sort of buzz or feeling of power when you 'threaten to tell' and then you gloat about it. In short, you seem to come across as not a very nice person, rather 2 faced, snidy and very immature. I could be totally wrong but that's the feeling I get by the tone of your posts. Now, have you any boxers? Have you owned boxers? Care to show photos of those you have owned? Or are you only here to whine and complain?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> weeeeeeeeeeee i can get away with lil woman syndrom cos me is only 4ft 10":no1::lol2:


 You may be liddle in stature gel but you are big in personality. Unlike some mean minded, petty, whining persons I could mention.............:whistling2:
You know the kind of spiteful kid in the playground who went around slapping and pinching smaller kids, but the minute a bigger sibling showed up to exact revenge, went running to the teacher to complain.I always wondered if those sorts of kids changed as they grew up.Seems not.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

i love Boxers and their ugly but beautiful faces, we had the chance and opportunity to own one of the prettiest ugliest and most loveable boxer but sadly due to an inept veterinarian we no longer have her. I dont think i could have another boxer now but love the breed and wish i would have taken my girl to a different vet. R.I.P Georgina x x

My aunt had her WHITE boxer put to sleep last week after years of vet trips and expense due to a chromosome deficiency. Although Misty was a beautiful dog with numerous problems my aunt would still have gone through and done all she did again. Some people would find problems with that as she was evidently prolonging Misty's suffering and Fenwoman will no doubt quote me and say this is why she did what she did. but different people have different ideas on what constitutes as a pet. My aunts was evidently the other side of the scale from Fennys. 









that is my beautiful Gina at the vets


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

elle1331 said:


> that is my beautiful Gina at the vets


:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> You may be liddle in stature gel but you are big in personality. Unlike some mean minded, petty, whining persons I could mention.............:whistling2:
> You know the kind of spiteful kid in the playground who went around slapping and pinching smaller kids, but the minute a bigger sibling showed up to exact revenge, went running to the teacher to complain.I always wondered if those sorts of kids changed as they grew up.Seems not.


 
its good u share ur experiance of school, im so sorry u were a bully but then got ur a:censor: kicked, shame inst it that u didnt like school much i wonder why, were u as nice at school as u are now?

good how u go off topic so much n ur so old n u still want to talk about ur bad expeciance of school,all them years of hurt i suppose its ok i understand.

i loved school,that much i am a secondary school teacher, just having a well erned break at the moment tho looking after my baby daughter.

havnt got any pm off u yet, supose u only like hanging out ur dirty washing tho dont u.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

elle1331 said:


> i love Boxers and their ugly but beautiful faces, we had the chance and opportunity to own one of the prettiest ugliest and most loveable boxer but sadly due to an inept veterinarian we no longer have her. I dont think i could have another boxer now but love the breed and wish i would have taken my girl to a different vet. R.I.P Georgina x x
> 
> My aunt had her WHITE boxer put to sleep last week after years of vet trips and expense due to a chromosome deficiency. Although Misty was a beautiful dog with numerous problems my aunt would still have gone through and done all she did again. Some people would find problems with that as she was evidently prolonging Misty's suffering and Fenwoman will no doubt quote me and say this is why she did what she did. but different people have different ideas on what constitutes as a pet. My aunts was evidently the other side of the scale from Fennys.
> 
> ...


 Lovely boxer in the pic. I am sorry about your aunt's dog too. I can understand why she wanted to keep her alive. I did the same with my epileptic collie cross. However, I have to say that now Kip is dead, I would not go to someone who had a similar cross and ask for a severely epileptic puppy. Yes I'd go through it all again for Kip, but would I take on another, knowing how awful it was for both of us? I have to say not.
Hence, I understand your aunt, but I bet if you asked her, would she take on another pup with the problems her old one had, deliberately. I mean a strange pup, not yet known and loved by her and part of her family, but a random pup. Would she go to the breeder and ask for a pup with the problems her last one had and I bet she's say no.
The trouble is that people think of their own beloved pet and try to imagine it being culled at birth, but I think they are looking at it wrongly because their own dog,even if it has problems, is a familiar and well loved family member so their view is biased out of love. If they asked themselves if they would deliberately go out to buy a pup with the same problems, I think, if they are honest, they would say no.
Those on the forum who know me. Even if they don't like me, can never accuse me of being uncaring or cruel towards animals. I may do something contraversial but am always happy to explain my reasons and thinking behind it, without name calling and slagging off in the first instance. I am compassionate but not sentimental when it comes to animals and to my mind, that's how I should be. Sentiment does things like keeping an animal alive when it might be better off put to sleep, like for instance a much loved old dog or cat, weary of life and where the bad days outweigh the good.Me, I would judge when the time was right and put to sleep before life got unbearable. A sentimentalist might leave it one more day, and one more day, and another day because they 'love' it and don't want to feel upset. Then they'll take it to the vet after it has been suffering a while and just leave it with the vet all alone to spend it's last minutes with strangers, because it's all too upsetting for them and they can't bear it or will go to pieces. Me, I stay with it and am completely detatched. No emotions at all, just calmly talking to the animal, telling it that it's good and to go to sleep as mummy is here.I don't want any animal of mine to die in fear hearing me screeching and wailing. So, am I wrong or cruel because I show no emotion? Because I show none, does it mean I feel none?If I drive home barely able to see through tears, pull over in a layby and sit hugging the still warm body while barely able to breath from crying, does it mean that since nobody will witness my grief, it must mean that I'm hard and unfeeling? That's the difference between compassion and sentiment.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Taxemic said:


> Que Fenwoman...


 ITYM 'cue' fenwoman.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh Denny, I do believe you started the name calling :zzz:I can put up quotes if you want and nope I didnt run off coz of your threats i just needed some adult conversation as children can be so trying. I do believe WE ALL have a right to our opinions (without being self righteous) without fear of a witch hunt. I really think the mods should lock this thread now as its getting boring


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Im after some small dog crates OMG they are like £50 at pets at home :bash:
> 
> need them for the skunkies


There's a chap on ebay selling small ones fairly cheaply.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SMALL-Black-Dog-Puppy-Cat-Crate-Cage-Carrier-car-cages_W0QQitemZ330280112131QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330280112131&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A1|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

or 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Small-Dog-Crate_W0QQitemZ270261010291QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270261010291&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A1|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Lovely boxer in the pic. I am sorry about your aunt's dog too. I can understand why she wanted to keep her alive. I did the same with my epileptic collie cross. However, I have to say that now Kip is dead, I would not go to someone who had a similar cross and ask for a severely epileptic puppy. Yes I'd go through it all again for Kip, but would I take on another, knowing how awful it was for both of us? I have to say not.
> Hence, I understand your aunt, but I bet if you asked her, would she take on another pup with the problems her old one had, deliberately. I mean a strange pup, not yet known and loved by her and part of her family, but a random pup. Would she go to the breeder and ask for a pup with the problems her last one had and I bet she's say no.
> The trouble is that people think of their own beloved pet and try to imagine it being culled at birth, but I think they are looking at it wrongly because their own dog,even if it has problems, is a familiar and well loved family member so their view is biased out of love. If they asked themselves if they would deliberately go out to buy a pup with the same problems, I think, if they are honest, they would say no.
> Those on the forum who know me. Even if they don't like me, can never accuse me of being uncaring or cruel towards animals. I may do something contraversial but am always happy to explain my reasons and thinking behind it, without name calling and slagging off in the first instance. I am compassionate but not sentimental when it comes to animals and to my mind, that's how I should be. Sentiment does things like keeping an animal alive when it might be better off put to sleep, like for instance a much loved old dog or cat, weary of life and where the bad days outweigh the good.Me, I would judge when the time was right and put to sleep before life got unbearable. A sentimentalist might leave it one more day, and one more day, and another day because they 'love' it and don't want to feel upset. Then they'll take it to the vet after it has been suffering a while and just leave it with the vet all alone to spend it's last minutes with strangers, because it's all too upsetting for them and they can't bear it or will go to pieces. Me, I stay with it and am completely detatched. No emotions at all, just calmly talking to the animal, telling it that it's good and to go to sleep as mummy is here.I don't want any animal of mine to die in fear hearing me screeching and wailing. So, am I wrong or cruel because I show no emotion? Because I show none, does it mean I feel none?If I drive home barely able to see through tears, pull over in a layby and sit hugging the still warm body while barely able to breath from crying, does it mean that since nobody will witness my grief, it must mean that I'm hard and unfeeling? That's the difference between compassion and sentiment.


I asked my aunt if she would get another white pure bred boxer dog and she said no she wouldn't but she would have gone through what she did with misty again. Misty was an old dog (13) and was loved for every day she lived, but to consciously go out and get another white boxer then no she wouldn't. Also my aunt said that if she knew that white boxers tend to have difficulties then she wouldn't have got misty in the beginning. 
People have different ways of coping and people that come across *cough fenny cough* as being unemotional and uncaring have also had their soft hearted moments (how is your goat :2thumb 
It means little to the people reading what is put on here as words cannot express feeling and not everyone would do what the person expressing their views would do but that doesn't mean that they are any less caring than the person who feels its wrong.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> You may be liddle in stature gel but you are big in personality. Unlike some mean minded, petty, whining persons I could mention.............:whistling2:
> You know the kind of spiteful kid in the playground who went around slapping and pinching smaller kids, but the minute a bigger sibling showed up to exact revenge, went running to the teacher to complain.I always wondered if those sorts of kids changed as they grew up.Seems not.


was always my lil sister that came an stuck up for me lol 2 years younger an she was always bigger than me  :blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> There's a chap on ebay selling small ones fairly cheaply.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SMALL-Black-Dog-Puppy-Cat-Crate-Cage-Carrier-car-cages_W0QQitemZ330280112131QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330280112131&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A1|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> or
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Small-Dog-Crate_W0QQitemZ270261010291QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270261010291&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A1|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
thankies hun will check them out :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

elle1331 said:


> I asked my aunt if she would get another white pure bred boxer dog and she said no she wouldn't but she would have gone through what she did with misty again. Misty was an old dog (13) and was loved for every day she lived, but to consciously go out and get another white boxer then no she wouldn't. Also my aunt said that if she knew that white boxers tend to have difficulties then she wouldn't have got misty in the beginning.
> People have different ways of coping and people that come across *cough fenny cough* as being unemotional and uncaring have also had their soft hearted moments (how is your goat :2thumb
> It means little to the people reading what is put on here as words cannot express feeling and not everyone would do what the person expressing their views would do but that doesn't mean that they are any less caring than the person who feels its wrong.


 
I couldnt agree with you more hun : victory:


Fenny seems to be a hated woman on here but............its all the newbs that hate her LOL 

Me and shell felt exactly the same about her BUT!! 

we have read her tales of what she has been through with her animals we have seen the passion she puts into them and the love she has for them too through posts that many of you wont have read as they would have been long gone before you joined 

All i am saying before you pass a proper judgement on someone and brand them evil and unloving or caring..................try getting to know a lil more about them 1st as im sure most of you would be surprised at how likable fenwoman actually is and how caring and loving too


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Totally agree with Emma. Long live Fenny:2thumb:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> I couldnt agree with you more hun : victory:
> 
> 
> Fenny seems to be a hated woman on here but............its all the newbs that hate her LOL
> ...


I wouldn't say lovable (i joke i joke) but aye hun people only read what they see and don't give it a second thought or have a wee look at previous posts and then give judgement. Basic human error i think or just the ability to find wrong in people they know little or nothing about. 
I personally couldn't do what Fenwoman did but that's just me but neither could i have a white boxer so i guess finding the middle ground is what's needed. Opinions are like A**e holes, we all have one lol


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> thankies hun will check them out :2thumb:


 if it's any help I've bought from the first seller and been very happy. Recommended him to freeky-geeky and she too bought and was pleased.
The other is someone who may be closer to you and possibly save on carriage by collecting?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Totally agree with Emma. Long live Fenny:2thumb:





fenwoman said:


> if it's any help I've bought from the first seller and been very happy. Recommended him to freeky-geeky and she too bought and was pleased.
> The other is someone who may be closer to you and possibly save on carriage by collecting?


thats brill thankies have saved them to my faves to have a gander at in a bit : victory: thank you


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I couldnt agree with you more hun : victory:
> 
> 
> Fenny seems to be a hated woman on here but............its all the newbs that hate her LOL
> ...


:blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> :blush::blush::blush::blush:


What i have sad Pam is true.............all the people branding you evil and cruel really couldnt be more wrong!!! You are infact one of the most caring people i have ever come across and your 100% genuine too 

I may not always agree with things you have said but i dont jump in i do as elle does and weigh up the pro's and cons before saying anything 

But what you have done in the past present or will in the future i know will always be the best for your animals 

as i know im the same they always come 1st : victory:


----------



## TheOne23 (Dec 1, 2007)

Did she bribe you to say that? :whip:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> What i have sad Pam is true.............all the people branding you evil and cruel really couldnt be more wrong!!! You are infact one of the most caring people i have ever come across and your 100% genuine too
> 
> I may not always agree with things you have said but i dont jump in i do as elle does and weigh up the pro's and cons before saying anything
> 
> ...


 Well I do appreciate everyone who has stuck up for me. As you say, once people get to know me, they can see past my abrupt posting style and get to know me. As you said, you and me just didn't get along at first but at the end of the day we recognise in each other the fact that we will always consider animals first and act in their best interest.
Ah well, the newbies who hate me now may yet learn to perhaps like me or tolerate me. But if they do, or if they don't,I'm really not bothered. I have more important stuff to worry about than beat myself up because someone somewhere who I'll probably never meet, doesn't like me.
It's important that those, like yourself, whom I respect, think well of me, but for the rest. Well I shan't lose any sleep.:lol2:
(well I might if flipping Ursa starts yodelling at 3am again cos one of the little dogs is in season and he is in love)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

TheOne23 said:


> Did she bribe you to say that? :whip:


No if you read my posts properly .................you will see where i am coming from 

I dont need to be bribed to say nice things about people 

fenwoman is not the evil person you think she is open your eyes try having a conversation with her via pm find out who she really is before you make an abrupt judgement 



fenwoman said:


> Well I do appreciate everyone who has stuck up for me. As you say, once people get to know me, they can see past my abrupt posting style and get to know me. As you said, you and me just didn't get along at first but at the end of the day we recognise in each other the fact that we will always consider animals first and act in their best interest.
> Ah well, the newbies who hate me now may yet learn to perhaps like me or tolerate me. But if they do, or if they don't,I'm really not bothered. I have more important stuff to worry about than beat myself up because someone somewhere who I'll probably never meet, doesn't like me.
> It's important that those, like yourself, whom I respect, think well of me, but for the rest. Well I shan't lose any sleep.:lol2:
> (well I might if flipping Ursa starts yodelling at 3am again cos one of the little dogs is in season and he is in love)


 
i hear what ya saying fenny all the way but for those that hate us that like out weigh them :2thumb:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I wodnered when you would pop up Denny. I respect your opinion but don't agree with it. Now do I agree with running to tell a moderator every time someone says something you don't like. It seems to be fine for you to be rude and insulting, but if anyone dares to reciprocate, you go squealing to 'tell teacher'. You seem to get some sort of buzz or feeling of power when you 'threaten to tell' and then you gloat about it. In short, you seem to come across as not a very nice person, rather 2 faced, snidy and very immature. I could be totally wrong but that's the feeling I get by the tone of your posts. Now, have you any boxers? Have you owned boxers? Care to show photos of those you have owned? Or are you only here to whine and complain?


 na na na na nna.....thats imature. when will you begin to understand that youre posting style represents you, as does mine apparently i come across as imature,and stupid, which is odd considering ive got an awfull lot of qualifications, but there you go . you come across as a bigheaded know all who couldnt be tactfull and nice to someone if all her goats lives depended on it,so there you go. if you knew anything at all you,d know i do have a boxer , a 3 year old brindle bitch.telling the powers that be that someone is being abusive is not squealing to the teacher, its a logical thing to do . and guess what , i,m only abusive to people who are abusive to me first , throw a stone at me and you get one right back , but i guess (as you come across as being so unintellegent, knowlegeable about animals , but unintellegent where humans are concerned) you cant seem to grasp that , can you.have you ever stopped to think of how many decent folk you have actually put off using this forum because of your personal style of posting and relating to people , ive read that this forum is unfriendly and i have no doubts in beleiving that the peole who wrote that , ran into you at some point . GET REAL WOMAN you cant expect to run roughshod over everyone and not get crap back from them , no matter how much animal knowllege your brain contains, in fact the way you give your information is largley not worth reading as its just obvious rant.......and put down. if you dont want to be reported ,,be a love and play nice....learn about the human being, and how they tick .or you will turn every thread you post to exactly like this one , i noticed you ruined the parrot thread too.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

you know you really wanna know what it is that spoils all the threads fenwoman posts on ???????????????


The people that follow her about to have a go at her geeeeeeeeeeeez 


for god sake people get over ya bloomin selves and get on with it 


its an internet forum not a classroom though feels that way at the moment 


if people dont like what fenwoman posts ignore it or report it............rather than ruining a thread so you can have a pop at her 

since what i have said no1 has listened to well hey ho i will no longer try to be the voice on bloomin reason 

i think ya all should grow the hell up :devil:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> You may be liddle in stature gel but you are big in personality. Unlike some mean minded, petty, whining persons I could mention.............:whistling2:
> You know the kind of spiteful kid in the playground who went around slapping and pinching smaller kids, but the minute a bigger sibling showed up to exact revenge, went running to the teacher to complain.I always wondered if those sorts of kids changed as they grew up.Seems not.


 he he i think that this was directed at me lol. you got me sooooo wrong fenwoman i hand rear baby rabbits. and cry over dead pigeons on the roads and rescue dogs from the council kennels ,but i dont take crap especially off bigheaded ignorant peolpe, just coz i stand up to you and theres more than me that hates to read your off hand posts, perhaps i,m just a bit more articulate than you. all you do is spout learned knowlege in a style that offends people you may well be very nice in the flesh but you come across on here as the ultimate bitch and i,m not talking dogs now. although if that hat fits wear it........


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Yep, this thread has turned into a boxering match :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Yep, this thread has turned into a boxering match :lol2:


Oh evie aint it just 

:bash:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

elle1331 said:


> i love Boxers and their ugly but beautiful faces, we had the chance and opportunity to own one of the prettiest ugliest and most loveable boxer but sadly due to an inept veterinarian we no longer have her. I dont think i could have another boxer now but love the breed and wish i would have taken my girl to a different vet. R.I.P Georgina x x
> 
> My aunt had her WHITE boxer put to sleep last week after years of vet trips and expense due to a chromosome deficiency. Although Misty was a beautiful dog with numerous problems my aunt would still have gone through and done all she did again. Some people would find problems with that as she was evidently prolonging Misty's suffering and Fenwoman will no doubt quote me and say this is why she did what she did. but different people have different ideas on what constitutes as a pet. My aunts was evidently the other side of the scale from Fennys.
> 
> ...


*THIS IS WHAT IT SHOULD ALL BE ABOUT PEOPLE. LESS TALK, MORE BOXERS. :2thumb:*


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

Aaaaww, Boxers are my favourite breed. This is Hugo, my sisters.... with Meg (Jack Russell) which is my mum and dads


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

I like boxers but why do they always have to try and stick their tongues in your mouth when they are pleased to see you!!

For the record, for anyone who has a deaf boxer; recall at a distance can be taught using a remote vibrating collar and teaching them to look at you when it is activated. Then you tell them what you want via hand signal. Then, being boxers they will probably pretend to be blind, ignore you and continue with what they were doing. :lol2:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

MissG said:


> Aaaaww, Boxers are my favourite breed. This is Hugo, my sisters.... with Meg (Jack Russell) which is my mum and dads


Yeah!!! What a stunning Boxer. And the other little things quite cute too I suppose. 

Come on people, join the love that is Boxerdawgship.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> I like boxers but why do they always have to try and stick their tongues in your mouth when they are pleased to see you!!
> 
> For the record, for anyone who has a deaf boxer; recall at a distance can be taught using a remote vibrating collar and teaching them to look at you when it is activated. Then you tell them what you want via hand signal. Then, being boxers they will probably pretend to be blind, ignore you and continue with what they were doing. :lol2:


 
so in reality they are just like huskies then :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

denny2 said:


> na na na na nna.....thats imature. when will you begin to understand that youre posting style represents you, as does mine apparently i come across as imature,and stupid,


where did I call you stupid? 



> which is odd considering ive got an awfull lot of qualifications,


 Interesting, very interesting since you can't spell properly. I too have qualifications but don't like to boast about them and if I did, I would be specific as to what they were, not make vague boasts.



> telling the powers that be that someone is being abusive is not squealing to the teacher, its a logical thing to do


is it? Really? You know, until very recently, I didn't even know how one reported something. You see I prefer to sort it out between 2 adults by PM, email or phone call rather than say "Miss, Miss, someone has said a nasty thing about me Miss, tell them to stop it"



> and guess what , i,m only abusive to people who are abusive to me first , throw a stone at me and you get one right back


ahh the intelligent and adult way of dealing with things.



> but i guess (as you come across as being so unintellegent, knowlegeable about animals , but unintellegent where humans are concerned)


Firstly, it is 'intelligent' and secondly, you cannot be intelligent about something or someone. Intelligent means 'level of intellect'.
What qualifications did you say you had again?



> you cant seem to grasp that , can you.have you ever stopped to think of how many decent folk you have actually put off using this forum because of your personal style of posting and relating to people , ive read that this forum is unfriendly and i have no doubts in beleiving that the peole who wrote that , ran into you at some point


 it's easy to make vague statements which cannot be verified and accuse me of something which may or may not be true.
BTW it is 'I've,I,believing,and people.



> GET REAL WOMAN


 Last time I looked I was a real woman. Are you a real man?



> you cant expect to run roughshod over everyone and not get crap back from them


 but you see, I am not nor have I, run roughshod over anyone. I have had an opinion. I wasn't rude, offensive. I didn'tswear or make personal remarks about how a person might look or their body shape, or called anyone a murderer. I think I have been fairly civilised , even when people have insulted me and been personal. I have not run to a moderator and complained. Each time I have come back, with politeness and explained myself and my reasoning.



> no matter how much animal knowllege your brain contains, in fact the way you give your information is largley not worth reading as its just obvious rant.......and put down.


 Well I bow to your obvious superior knowledge about ranting my dear. BTW it is knowledge,and largely.



> if you dont want to be reported ,,be a love and play nice


 oh that made me smile. It did really. It sounded like someone not brave enough to handle me by themselves and who has to tell tales in order for someone in authority to 'deal' with me. I'm sure the moderators love you <chuckles>
How about I give you my phone number in a PM, so that you can tell me yourself exactly what you feel about me? Would it make you feel any better? I don't mind. Honestly.  




> ....learn about the human being, and how they tick .or you will turn every thread you post to exactly like this one , i noticed you ruined the parrot thread too.


 Well for a start I have an 'A' level in human biology so I think I have a fair grasp of the human anatomy and how it works. Secondly, you seem to be obsessed by me as you are following me about to see what I'm saying, to whom and on what subject. BTW when referring to oneself, a capital 'I' should be used.
I didn't ruin this thread. I posted on topic. Then came the immature people with an axe to grind and started slinging mud and name calling.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah - then they do that _'I forgot to remember what come here means'_ :lol2:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm just not gonna waste my life on reading all that gumpf. I just wanna seem pictures of Boxer dogs.
eace:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Yeah - then they do that _'I forgot to remember what come here means'_ :lol2:


 
LOL yeah huskies are soooooooo good at that.........and the eh what me?? what did i do look :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> so in reality they are just like huskies then :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 Never owned a husky (or do they own you?)
Boxers are great and have a wicked sense of humour. I remember Tosca once dropped her hard rubber ball into the big tin bath I had filled with water in the summer for the dogs. The silly girl stuck her head right under the water to try to get it. She was under for ages until bubbles of air started to come up. So she pulled her head out and gave a big gasp for air. I was laughing at her so she did it over and over again to see if she could make me laugh. She even did it when I took the ball out and put it on the ground beside her. Silly girl.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Never owned a husky (or do they own you?)
> Boxers are great and have a wicked sense of humour. I remember Tosca once dropped her hard rubber ball into the big tin bath I had filled with water in the summer for the dogs. The silly girl stuck her head right under the water to try to get it. She was under for ages until bubbles of air started to come up. So she pulled her head out and gave a big gasp for air. I was laughing at her so she did it over and over again to see if she could make me laugh. She even did it when I took the ball out and put it on the ground beside her. Silly girl.


 
Oh yes they definately own you :lol2:

awwwwwwwww bless lol i needs to get mine a new paddling pool if we ever have another summer lol they broke the new one they got again :lol2:

yeah huskies are like that they like to please though they are pains in the bum at times too very head strong an determind lol:lol2:


----------



## TheOne23 (Dec 1, 2007)

> is it? Really? You know, until very recently, I didn't even know how one reported something. You see I prefer to sort it out between 2 adults by PM, email or phone call rather than say "Miss, Miss, someone has said a nasty thing about me Miss, tell them to stop it"


You absolute liar! why didn't you PM me instead of :censor:ing my thread up? I even pleasently asked you to PM on that thread but you were too up your own :censor: to listen! 

Judge for yourselves
>>>
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/203887-bridle-boxer-dog-stud.html


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> where did I call you stupid?
> 
> 
> Interesting, very interesting since you can't spell properly. I too have qualifications but don't like to boast about them and if I did, I would be specific as to what they were, not make vague boasts.
> ...


 wow that must of taken you ages o pull apart . like i said before, some people even pick you up on your spelling and punctuation . how sad you are . .............end of. thanks again its been a hoot . i do love to bait you coz i allways manage to get a reply .lmbo..:lol2::lol2::lol2:and why should i post what qualifications i have as you said you would thats rather like boasting as far as i see it but then you.re good at that one thats for sure. i,m so pleased i gave you something to do tonight i like to help the aged they need something to do to keep the brain occupied.and guess what i,ve only ever reported you and shell so dont put it across that i make a habit of it coz i dont and its lying if you imlpy that i do and i only did it because your abuse got personal.. so let this be the end of yet another thread taken over and spoiled by "THE FENWOMAN"who is a woman , at least she was last time she looked ,in 1943.


----------



## TheOne23 (Dec 1, 2007)

How many stikes until she's out?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

denny2 said:


> *wow that must of taken you ages o pull apart . like i said before, some people even pick you up on your spelling and punctuation . how sad you are . .............end of. thanks again its been a hoot . i do love to bait you coz i allways manage to get a reply *.lmbo..:lol2::lol2::lol2:and why should i post what qualifications i have as you said you would thats rather like boasting as far as i see it but then you.re good at that one thats for sure. i,m so pleased i gave you something to do tonight i like to help the aged they need something to do to keep the brain occupied.and guess what i,ve only ever reported you and shell so dont put it across that i make a habit of it coz i dont and its lying if you imlpy that i do and i only did it because your abuse got personal.. so let this be the end of yet another thread taken over and spoiled by "THE FENWOMAN"who is a woman , at least she was last time she looked ,in 1943.


 
You know you really wanna read back what your posting and take a look at how pathetic you really are being now 

Does it make you feel good goading and winding up and single older woman ??? cos in my eyes its you who is now being the bully with comments like that 

you have all gone on how fenwoman is a bully but take along hard look at yourselves now ganging up on 1 person :bash:

Im just glad fenwoman is excellant at defending herself :lol2:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> You know you really wanna read back what your posting and take a look at how pathetic you really are being now
> 
> Does it make you feel good goading and winding up and single older woman ??? cos in my eyes its you who is now being the bully with comments like that
> 
> ...


Someone sort out this bloody mess!!!


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry I didn't mean to quote anything. Lol.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

my apologies to all who have read this thread, but some people boil my P i ss, . i didnt mean to do it . i,m sorry i did. not.!. but i had to have a laugh tonight and being horrid to people who are horrid to other people is a brill way to pass the time . :lol2::lol2::lol2: and some people bite back every time..........i,m a nice person really ..he he .a bit develish sometimes after all it is halloween.:devil: lol. ..............................boxers are brilliant dogs to have around ours is so comical, greedy as sin though ..........but funny very funny.lol.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Taxemic said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to quote anything. Lol.


 
LOL what ya telling me orf for i aints done nowt wrong  :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

denny2 said:


> my apologies to all who have read this thread, but some people boil my P i ss, . i didnt mean to do it . i,m sorry i did. not.!. but i had to have a laugh tonight and being horrid to people who are horrid to other people is a brill way to pass the time . :lol2::lol2::lol2: and some people bite back every time..........i,m a nice person really ..he he .a bit develish sometimes after all it is halloween.:devil: lol. ..............................boxers are brilliant dogs to have around ours is so comical, greedy as sin though ..........but funny very funny.lol.


 
well can we just leave it be now as its getting very boring watching you follow fenny round to try and wind her up please 

thank you :notworthy:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL what ya telling me orf for i aints done nowt wrong  :lol2::lol2:


I am deeply sorry EmJ. 

Let's all have a :grouphug:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Taxemic said:


> I am deeply sorry EmJ.
> 
> Let's all have a :grouphug:


i think peeps need a large vodka and a wee happy pill :flrt:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

elle1331 said:


> i think peeps need a large vodka and a wee happy pill :flrt:


Oi you! Wot you quoting me for?

I'm the one trying to steer people away from the mayhem.

But if your paying...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i have just put the kettle on  

anyone for a cuppa ??:no1:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i have just put the kettle on
> 
> anyone for a cuppa ??:no1:


Yes please - 2 blobs of boxer slobber and some husky hair in mine :2thumb:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> You know you really wanna read back what your posting and take a look at how pathetic you really are being now
> 
> Does it make you feel good goading and winding up and single older woman ??? cos in my eyes its you who is now being the bully with comments like that
> 
> ...


sorry to disagree with you but ive never called her a bully. you obviously havnt fallen foul of her rediculous method of pulling you apart. and who gives a sh it asto wether she,s old or not , she deserves people telling her what they think , so if you want to help the aged , go and work in the local age concern shop. stop being so high and mighty ...as you say she well capable of defending herself and maybe when you fall foul of her you,ll be having a go too........if you havnt allready


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

TheOne23 said:


> You absolute liar! why didn't you PM me instead of :censor:ing my thread up? I even pleasently asked you to PM on that thread but you were too up your own :censor: to listen!
> 
> Judge for yourselves
> >>>
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/203887-bridle-boxer-dog-stud.html


 very intresting , and wishing i hadnt had ruby spayed.....very typical of fenwomans intervention on every thread on this forum tho....


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

denny2 said:


> sorry to disagree with you but ive never called her a bully. you obviously havnt fallen foul of her rediculous method of pulling you apart. and who gives a sh it asto wether she,s old or not , she deserves people telling her what she thinks , so if you want to help the aged , go and work in the local age concern shop. stop being so high and mighty ...as you say she well capable of defending herself and maybe when you fall foul of her you,ll be having a go too........if you havnt allready


 
OMG your proving with every post you make your more an more pathetic 


Erm.........you abviously have not read any of my previous post what i have said on this THREAD about Pam have you now hey ???

No because all you were bothered about reading was what she put so you could have a go at her for something and wind her up 

You seriously need to grow the hell up cos if anyones immature your definately putting a good display of it on at the moment so i would say you


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Evie said:


> Yes please - 2 blobs of boxer slobber and some husky hair in mine :2thumb:


Cheese on toast'd be nice! oo:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Taxemic said:


> Oi you! Wot you quoting me for?
> 
> I'm the one trying to steer people away from the mayhem.
> 
> But if your paying...


A lady should never pay :whip:



Emmaj said:


> i have just put the kettle on
> 
> anyone for a cuppa ??:no1:


ahh go on then chick lol i'll be round in urmmm..........................



denny2 said:


> sorry to disagree with you but ive never called her a bully. you obviously havnt fallen foul of her rediculous method of pulling you apart. and who gives a sh it asto wether she,s old or not , she deserves people telling her what they think , so if you want to help the aged , go and work in the local age concern shop. stop being so high and mighty ...as you say she well capable of defending herself and maybe when you fall foul of her you,ll be having a go too........if you havnt allready


ohh would you please just give it a rest. You have posted and posted and posted and well you get the general ideal on how much you dislike Fenwoman and we all get it so come on enough is enough you're making yourself look like a tit with a silly wee grudge


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Yes please - 2 blobs of boxer slobber and some husky hair in mine :2thumb:


hmmm may have to borrow someones boxer for the slobber husky hair i can do though lol



Taxemic said:


> Cheese on toast'd be nice! oo:


you dont want much really do ya :lol2:



elle1331 said:


> A lady should never pay :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
see you in urmmm............ then :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Blooming heck this thread still going? Denny...read over Emma's posts properly and you will see that she hasn't always seen eye to eye with fenwoman.


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

elle1331 said:


> A lady should never pay :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lady!


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

I do lady things, because that's what I am. A lady.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Blooming heck this thread still going? Denny...read over Emma's posts properly and you will see that she hasn't always seen eye to eye with fenwoman.


 
thank you katie :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> deafness. All white animals have a gene which makes them prone to deafness. White boxers are considered mismarks and a high percentage are indeed deaf. When I was breeding I would cull any white pups which were born because of the deafness. It makes a dog nigh on impossible to train and they usually end up in rescue. Far better to cull before they are 24 hours old.





fenwoman said:


> Nobody would want a deaf dog










heres my deaf white boxer , yes the training was hard work but so worth it:flrt:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> hmmm may have to borrow someones boxer for the slobber husky hair i can do though lol


 I thought you might struggle on the boxer lube but I thought I should try to keep on topic :lol2: 
A brew without slobber will be fine - I'm on a bit of a health kick anyway (not) :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:zzz: Wont Rottie slobber do, my boy has shoes laces, ewwww minging


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

about_a_girluk said:


> heres my deaf white boxer , yes the training was hard work but so worth it:flrt:


WOW!!! He/she is beautiful. Well done.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :zzz: Wont Rottie slobber do, my boy has shoes laces, ewwww minging


 I bet that would float nicely on top of a cuppa :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> I thought you might struggle on the boxer lube but I thought I should try to keep on topic :lol2:
> A brew without slobber will be fine - I'm on a bit of a health kick anyway (not) :2thumb:


anything is better than the way it went :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> :zzz: Wont Rottie slobber do, my boy has shoes laces, ewwww minging


 
ooooooo w could try that lol 

cheika dont slobber much really not even at food time unless she is over excited :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

about_a_girluk said:


> heres my deaf white boxer , yes the training was hard work but so worth it:flrt:


Aww now that's cute. Has a bit of the 'busted' look about the fact though :razz:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks she did normal obedience classes with other dogs, she knows hand signals for commands. she's a little monkey but so loving:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

about_a_girluk said:


> heres my deaf white boxer , yes the training was hard work but so worth it:flrt:


 
and the speach bubble says .........."yeah i know im gorgas but what ya pointing that thing at me now for ??":lol2::lol2:


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

Flipping heck... I can't believe this thread... and it all started with someone just posting a lovely pic of their boxer. 

Fun over folks - and count yourselves lucky some of you aren't getting infractions for some of your posts. :bash:


----------

